# Suche freischaffenden Programmierer zur Hilfestellung



## algubo (5 Oktober 2011)

Mein Projekt,

16 Eingänge, taster Schalter Niveausensoren usw
4 Eingänge analog, Temparatur und durchfluss
16 Ausgänge Relais, Motoren Heizung, Lampen usw
Es sind 6 Eigenständige identische Anlagen.
Das ganze müsste in Voraussicht Netzwerkfähig und über externes Bedientableau bedienbar und abfragbar sein. 


Die Steuerung ist noch offen Mitsubishi FX3G oder B+R, wir sind auch offen für Tipps.

Das Projekt müsste vor Ort mit mir zusammen Programmiert und getestet werden.
Ich bin jetzt am Komponenten zusammenstellen, und ende Oktober müsste das Projekt laufen. ( nachtrag)

Der Ort für die Inbetriebnahme ist im Aargau.
Ich hoffe hier einen Helfer zu finden. 
Besten Dank Alex


----------



## Markus (5 Oktober 2011)

aargau in ch?
ist ne schöne ecke...

wann soll das passieren?

darfs auch siemens oder beckhoff sein?


----------



## algubo (5 Oktober 2011)

*Ja in der schöönen Schweiz*

Hallo Markus,
Ich habe oben den Nachtrag erstellt.
Ende oktober müsste der Prototyp laufen.
Von der Steuerung her sind wir offen. Jedoch sind wir im Platz beschränkt, und bei den Kosten komme ich wohl mit Siemens oder Beckhoff nicht an die Kompaktsteuerungen ran.
Bin aber wie gesagt frei vom Hersteller her.
Danke und Gruss Alex


----------



## a3t (5 Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

muss die Programmierung vor Ort stattfinden werden?


----------



## hanwal (6 Oktober 2011)

*kompakte SPS auch im Netzwerk + TouchScreen*

Hallo,

habe sehr positive Erfahrung gemacht mit IDEC SPS MicroSmart und Bedienfelder HG1F. Vorteil -sehr schnelle CPU, einfache Anbindung und Programmierung der Bedienfelder, erweiterbar, sehr zuverlässig und kostengüstig. Früher war eine S7-200 im Einsatz - und ständig Probleme damit.
Die Software erstellt für uns die Fa. Treichl-ATM. Die liefern uns auch die Harware.
Gruß in die Schweiz,
Walter Hansen


----------



## Markus (6 Oktober 2011)

hanwal schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe sehr positive Erfahrung gemacht mit IDEC SPS MicroSmart und Bedienfelder HG1F. Vorteil -sehr schnelle CPU, einfache Anbindung und Programmierung der Bedienfelder, erweiterbar, sehr zuverlässig und kostengüstig. Früher war eine S7-200 im Einsatz - und ständig Probleme damit.
> Die Software erstellt für uns die Fa. Treichl-ATM. Die liefern uns auch die Harware.
> ...


 
was soll dass jetzt?
die hw und die sw gibt dir ne externe firma also scheinst du selber keine ahnugn davon zu haben.
aber du traust dich hier über andere steuerungen zu urteilen?!
"ständig proleme" ist ja sehr dehnbar - und bedeut meiner meinung nach in 90% der fälle "irgendwer war zu doof"!

und dass als erster beitrag... wenn idec derart niederträchtige schleichwerbung nötig hat, dann ist das ein armutszeugniss!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (6 Oktober 2011)

Ich hab grade mal versucht die Webseite dieser Firma zu öffnen.....


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Oktober 2011)

ähm ... Vieleicht ist der Bursche auch nur ein SPAM,
meiner Meinung erstmal sperren.


----------



## SoftMachine (7 Oktober 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ich hab grade mal versucht die Webseite dieser Firma zu öffnen.....


 
Hoffentlich liest die genannte Firma deinen Anhang aus Beitrag xx nicht...

Also, der trend Micro hat da bei mir keinen Alarm geschlagen...

ich kenne HANWAL nicht, und auf die Reaktionen anderer Thread-Teilnehmer nehme ich auch keinen Bezug

Aber die Website dieser Firma sieht zunächst doch ok aus, oder ?

Grüsse


----------



## SoftMachine (7 Oktober 2011)

Nochmal hallo,
das hat mir nun doch keine ruhe gelassen...

--> siehe Anhang !

Gruss


----------



## Manfred Treichl (9 April 2019)

..........


----------



## GLT (9 April 2019)

Nach 8 Jahren?
Wen interessiert das heute noch?

Oder hat die Firmen-IT solange gebraucht?


----------



## Plan_B (9 April 2019)

Wen interessiert nach 8 Jahren eine überempfindliche Heuristik von Kaspersky?
*@Manfred Treichl*Keine Panik, das ist keine üble Nachrede. Geneigter Forenleser kann das sicher richtig deuten.


----------

